# Petty Officer Michael Noeth, USN - September 11, 2001



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 10, 2006)

To fellow artist Micheale Noeth. You and I were online friends at the Cennini forum. I remember sending you information on obtaining the much desired Andre Loomis book "Creative Illustration". You sent me an e-mail on September 10, 2001 where you stated that the book would take you " a lifetime" to master. You were killed on September 11, 2001 at the attack on the Pentagon where you were currently serving as a Navy non-Commissioned Officer. I miss you and your lack of tolerance for the all too common "artistic b.s.". In your name and memory, I spent four years as a volunteer for the Coast Guard (the only service that would take me) patrolling ports and standing watch at Coast Guard Stations:

MICHAEL

To you. May we share a drink when this life is over for me as well. I miss you, brother. You were my better.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 10, 2006)

I think you did your friend proud with how you chose to honor his memory. There will be a lot of glasses raised in rememberance tommorow.

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with Don.  You honored his memory well.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 10, 2006)

....
Rip


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 10, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.september11victims.com/september11victims/VictimInfo.asp?ID=305


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2006)

A very fitting and moving tribute to a man who sounded to be one of the 'good' ones - all I can say or do, if it is not presumptuous to do so, is share a tear for his loss.


----------

